
Show HN: GraphBox – Instant GraphQL APIs - chris140957
https://graphbox.app/
======
chris140957
Hi all,

I just launched my new side project, GraphBox

GraphBox allows you to provision a GraphQL API in a matter of moments for
prototyping, testing and mocking purposes

I created this project as I've seen a number of similar apps that provide the
same thing for REST APIs, but I haven't really seen anything for GraphQL,
which has grown in popularity massively in recent times and I think there
might be space in the market for something like this.

Thanks for looking,

Chris

~~~
vidar
Hi Chris, can you list some of the similar rest apis that you mention?

